# next 10



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Smaller is much harder, but still learning by reading this site (& trial & error, more error than I care to admit)


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice work, still good to see some of us old guys can still make baits.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful batch of baits. Socdad.

There are two that caught my eye...both are to the lower left of the penny. Are those foiled or are they painted with metallic paints of some type? They seem particularly metallic in the photos.

Great work!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

They look great! I hear you on those smaller bodies! LOL

I see many lip angles. You have got all the depths covered! The bass are going to tear those up!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow socdad...you've been busy...looks like you got all the bases covered with a single batch (albeit a large one)...nice job! How do you decide how (colors & patterns) to paint so many at once...I struggle with just a few! At this rate you will need a few more tackle boxes before the snow melts!!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Great job! I'll bet you can't wait to test them out....

Rod


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Whittler  What do you mean Old Guy  I resemble that remark  

Vince - metallic paints (Auto-Air)  Im not up to foil at this point

Tigger  The varied lip angles & lengths are an attempt to figure out what in the #$%*! Im doing  

fugarwi7  I wish I was organized enough to plan out paint patterns  its pretty much just spray & hope... Oh by the way BPS has boxes on sale the 13th / 10 /$5

Now if the weather in SW Ohio would just cooperate


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

After checking your profile I see that you are retired also, so just had to throw that out there.


----------

